# Sigurnost djece u prometu > Autosjedalice >  troje djece, koji auto?

## casa

Imamo dvoje djece u autosjedalicama i treće veće koje nema autosjedalicu. Zanimaju me iskustva u pogledu automobila. Planiramo uzeti neki auto s tri sjedala, naravno polovni, pa zanima me u čemu se vi vozite?

----------


## KayaR

Mi imamo 2 bez AS i malenu u AS.
Vozimo se u Corolli verso,mi prezadovoljni.Gepek nije mnogo veliki,ali imamo Thule na krovu za put,i sve stane.
Isto smo kupili polovan.
Takodje i drugi auti tipa mini-van,tj monovolumen(kako to sad zovu)dolaze u obzir.
Pre ovoga smo imali karavane,ali je zadnja klupa nedovoljna za troje dece.

----------


## jelena.O

renaut talia 2 sjedalice+ klinjo bez nje u sredini

----------


## jkitanov

Xsara picasso, moji plusevi:
1 ogroman prtljažnik.
2 bez frke stanu i tri sjedalice odostraga,
3 ja vozila dvoje djece u sjedalici i trudnicu u sredini iza.
4 cijena polovnih je prihvatljiva
5 dosta je siguran, ja sletila na krov, sama hvala Bogu i nisam se ni ogrebla.

Minusi- 
težak za parkirati
troši 8 litara

----------


## umiljata

Mazda Premacy - bez problema sjede 3 odrasla čovjeka odozada, veliki prtljažnik, ugodan, siguran i postojan auto. Jedini minus mu je cijena (kao i svim japancima), ali se definitivno isplati!!!

----------


## kam

Opel Meriva ..idealan za sve .Velik prtljaznik plus 3 sjedalice .Izvana mali a unutra prostran.Nas je nov s kreditom dosao nekih 150000kn ali bez ikakvog ucesca ili slicno.A prijateljica mi kupila opel Zafiru koja je jos duza od nase ,stara mislim godinu dana za 15000 eura a nova zafira dodje oko 200000 kn sad nisam sigurna ali tako je bilo prije tri godine kad smo mi kupovali.

----------


## hm

Renault (Grand)Scenic - grand je duža verzija običnog Scenica.
Nama su svi u sjedalicama i bez problema stanu svi troje na stražnji sic.
Inače - ogroman prtljažnik i općenito vrlo komforan auto (a naš ima neku srednju opremu - ništ' posebno).

----------


## pepi

Hyndai Santa Fe (naš ima 7 sjedala)

----------


## ivancica

Opel Zafira. Ima 7 sjedala.

Mi smo prezadovoljni. Kad nisu sva sjedala podignuta, gepek je stvarno ogroman. Stanu 2 dječja bicikla, role, romobili, pa čak i ormar se da nagurati kad se sva sjedala obore. Imali smo ogromna kolica, quiny buzz. Njih skupa sa svim tim ostalim se odlično da nagurati unutra.

Meni su super monovolumeni jer se ne moraš saginjati kad stavljaš dijete u sjedalicu.

Jedina mana je potrošnja goriva. Svakako treba uzeti dizel. Mi imamo benzinca i troši bijesnih 12l po gradu. Fora je što je auto težak tonu i pol i treba mu da se pokrene sa svakog crvenog na semaforu.

Za ostalo, svaka preporuka!

----------


## In love

Mi imamo Peugeot 806. Super je što se velicine tice ali sve ostalo sucks... Prije smo imla jednog 10 godina (i više ) Shara i bio je savršen, jako nam je žao da nismo ostali na Sharanu. U ovom je stalno nešto, najgora je sva ta elektronika...Jao..

A plus su klizna vrata,ogromni plus  :Smile:

----------


## davorka

Xsara Picasso. Uopće nemam zamjerki. Mjesta ko u priči, veliki gepek. Meni uopće nije problem parkirati. Kupili smo ga kad smo dobili treće dijete baš zbog toga jer otraga ima prava 3 mjesta na koja se mogu montirati AS.

----------


## superx

Mi imamo C crossera i u principu samo zadovoljni , automatik je i benzinac, visok i troši oko 10 L po gradu, ali imala sam i malu Coru pa je gutala preko 7.
Samo verzija sa 5 sjedala ne dolazi u obzir već sa trećim redom , jer je otraga klupa ...

----------


## ana.m

Evo mi pikiramo baš jednu Multiplu! Ima 6 sjedala, ne troši puno, a cijna nam je pristupačna koliko tolko. Za razliku od ostalih koji su nam pnuo preskupi.

----------


## smedja

Trazim auto sa 3 ili 4 isofixa (ne brojeci eventualni isofix na prednjem sjedalu), koji bi to bio? Zvala salone jednom prilikom, ali prodavaci ne znaju ni otprilike... lupetaju gluposti redom... Vjerujem da vi svi znate ipak bolje jer na to obracamo pozornost

----------


## krumpiric

> Xsara picasso, moji plusevi:
> 1 ogroman prtljažnik.
> 2 bez frke stanu i tri sjedalice odostraga,
> 3 ja vozila dvoje djece u sjedalici i trudnicu u sredini iza.
> 4 cijena polovnih je prihvatljiva
> 5 dosta je siguran, ja sletila na krov, sama hvala Bogu i nisam se ni ogrebla.
> 
> Minusi- 
> težak za parkirati
> troši 8 litara


ja imam dizela i ne troši ništa  :Smile: )
nego, zašto težak, zato jer je velik? mislim, meni su karavani teški za parkirat, ništa ne vidiš a velika guza, ovaj nema guzu a pregledan je  :Smile: 

moj minus je mjenjač-brate ko kamionski.

----------


## krumpiric

smeđa, možda grand C max?

----------


## mitri

> Trazim auto sa 3 ili 4 isofixa (ne brojeci eventualni isofix na prednjem sjedalu), koji bi to bio? Zvala salone jednom prilikom, ali prodavaci ne znaju ni otprilike... lupetaju gluposti redom... Vjerujem da vi svi znate ipak bolje jer na to obracamo pozornost


Peugeot 5008 ima 3 isofixa u drugom redu sjedala. I sjedala su odvojena, odnosno svako je posebno, tako da je stvarno moguće staviti 3 sjedalice.

----------


## smedja

Hvala... moze i dalje... Ima li tko Grand picasso C4 mislim da bi on trebao imati 4 isofixa?

----------


## ivana zg

> Trazim auto sa 3 ili 4 isofixa (ne brojeci eventualni isofix na prednjem sjedalu), koji bi to bio? Zvala salone jednom prilikom, ali prodavaci ne znaju ni otprilike... lupetaju gluposti redom... Vjerujem da vi svi znate ipak bolje jer na to obracamo pozornost


mi smo upravo prodali ovakvoga http://hr.wikipedia.org/wiki/Datotek...Voyager_LX.jpg
jakooooooooooo mi je žao...ali trebalo je uložiti u njega a američki djelovi su skupi...prodali ga za 7000E, badava...
Chrysler Voyager ako nađeš dobrog od srca preporučam; ima 7 sjedala, dva sjedala iza suvozaća su odvojena, svako ima isofix i kukicu iza sjedala za TT, i stražnja 3 sjedala mislim imaju 2 isofixa i u gepeku ili iza isto kukicu za TT pojas....možda je gepek malo manji, ali da se nagurati, okolo, ispod itd. vrata su klizna, pa nemaš problema kad vadiš djecu van auta, možeš proći između sjedala, stakla su zatamljena. (možda čak i 3 isofixa imaju iza, jer sam ja svojoj maloj montirala sjedalicu na sredinu, jer je po meni to najsigurnije mjesto u autu-niti u jednom drugom autu osim tog nisam je mogla montirati na sredinu)...ako imaš vremena potraži taj autu, pazi ima dosta krševa...naš je bio dizelaš...ma mrak, komotan, prostran.....jako mi je žao što smo ga prodali i kupili Puget407SW karavan......šmrc...uvjek sam za monovolumen ili đip ako se ikako može...

----------


## ivana zg

samo da napomenem da imaš i grand voyager taj je još veći znači ima i veći gepek..uglavnom preporučujem ti Chrysler voyager zbo 5 isofix mjesta bez suvozačevog...i naravno po potrebi sva se sjedala ili određena mogu izvaditi....mana skupi djelovi iz Njemačke...dobar specijaliziran i jeftin automehaničar u velkoj Gorici (na žalostr kasno saznali za njega, da smo prije ne bi prodali auto) ali od svih monovolumena VW Multivan me je oduševio, prijatelji iz Njemačke imaju 5 djece.savršeno ali i skupo...sjedala se okreću iza vozača i suvozača u suprotan smjer vožnje tako da se djeca mogu gledat, mogu imati stol na sredini....uglavnom glasam za monovolumen bilo koje firme...sretno

----------


## ana.m

Evo i mi od prije dva dana imamo novo prometalo. Kupili smo Xsaru Picasso, naravno rabljenu, ali je u super dobrom stanju.
Uglavnom, mi iza imamo tri AS svih veličina i svaka stane na svoje sjedalo bez apsolutno ikakvih poteškoća...
Gepek je mrak, za parkiranje ne bih znala, jer ja ne prakiram  :Razz: , udoban i meni, ne samo klincima, hehe. Troši ja mislim kao i naš stari auto, pa mi to nije neki minus.
Ja konačno uživam u vožnji...

----------


## Marsupilami

Cestitam na kupovini, neka vas sluzi dugo i dobro  :Kiss:

----------


## unique

Podižem temu. Doduše, nemamo troje djece, ali očekujemo drugo. Razlika među njima ce biti toliko mala da je vrlo vjerojatno da ce uz dvije sjedalice uvijek biti dupla kolica, dvoja kolica ili kolica i biciklić i/ili razne kombinacije. Volimo putovati, tako da dosta često odemo barem na vikend.. Dakle, trebamo se moći svi potrpati, a da nam ipak svima bude komforno. Svi prijedlozi dobrodošli, plus kaj bi mi dobro došla recenzija Mitsubishi outlandera ili Nissan quaskai-a. 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk

----------


## gita75

Mi imamo Toyotu verso. Bila je stara 6 godina kad smo je kupili. Vozimo je (puno) dvije godine bez kvara. Ja sam prezadovoljna. Razveli smo se konačno od majstora s kojim smo bili maltene u braku dok smo imali Renault.

----------


## S2000

Nama toyota verso isto odlicno odgovara s dimezijama. Straga velika 3 sjedala, plus jos dva koja se mogu izvaditi iz gepeka (7 sjedala ukupno). Ali nazalost mjenjac nam pricinja probleme, zadnji trosak izmjene je bio oko 9tis kn  :Sad:  3 puta u voznji je ispao iz brzine (srecom pri maloj brzini u sporednoj ulici). Muz je vec lud i razmislja o promjeni. Za oko nam je sad zapeo Ford S max

Sent from my GT-I9195 using Tapatalk

----------


## gita75

A mi smo ga kupili s novim mjenjačem...

----------


## S2000

> A mi smo ga kupili s novim mjenjačem...



Kako muslis? I vas je prije imao kvar? U nas je mijenjac automatski i samim tim kvar je skuplji. Ma uzas. Garancija koju smo dobili na novi mjenjac je godina dana, ali i sami su rekli da iza ne mogu garantirati nista. Mm-u je auto nepouzdan i jedva ceka da ga se rijesi, jer ne moze cekati da se ovo opet ponovi. Vec dva popravka su bila na mjenjacu. Jucer isto nije mogao ubaciti u brzinu (srecom na parkingu) i upalio se check engine i mora na servis.
Al kazem, odlican je auto u prostornom smislu, al odredene serije imaju problrme. Zbog vrlo slicnom problema u UK su povukli jednu seriju. Mm je pokusao sam u HR pisati mejlove na razne adrese ali bez uspijeha.

Sent from my GT-I9195 using Tapatalk

----------


## gita75

Ne znam, mislim da nije bilo problema, nego da je mijenjan zbog kilometraže. Naš nema automatski mijenjač.

----------


## unique

Hvala puno. Dakle, verso plus, mjenjač minus. Koja je to generacija s lošim mjenjačima? Meni se ne sviđa sto mu je mjenjač gore, al preživjela bi taj hendikep ak je ispravan.. A ja i dalje gledam nissane Quaskai-je, mitzubishije, a i sad sam počela gledati i toyotu rav.. Ima itko iskustva? 
Opcenito, ako se nekome piše, prednosti/nedostaci terenaca u odnosu na monovolumene kaj se tiče prijevoza klinaca.. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## sillyme

M

----------


## sillyme

Mi smo obitelj koja puno putuje. Pred dvije godine smo zamijenili velikog suv/dzipa za karavan (7g star volvo v70 s rucnim mjenjacem, d5 motor) i stvarno nam je super. Ima jako jako puno mjesta, stane nam puno vise stvari nego je stalo u suv, po potrebi povucemo i prikolicu, a stvarno je udoban, siguran i jako ugodan za voznju (kako lezi na cesti, koliko ima snage za ubrzanje, udobnost i ergonomija za voznju - sve je stvarno vrhunski). Kad smo imali dzipa kupili smo i onu maxi krovnu kutiju. Otkad imamo karavan nije nam trebala  :Grin:  

ps - mislim da ima isofix, nisam sigurna, mi imamo as od prije pa mi nije bilo bitno...

----------


## umiljata

mi oduvijek imamo monovolumen ili nešto u tom smislu i ne bi ih mijenjala za niš na svijetu. 

prvo smo imali Mazdu Premacy - jako puno mjesta na stražnjim sjedalima (3 sjedalice bez problema), veliki prtljažnik, kad bi stavili mrežu između gepeka i stražnjih sjedala, auto smo mogli natrpati do krova i stala su čudesa unutra (bez problema bi stalo par kofera, 2 dječja bicikla i još milijun stvari koje ti trebaju za 2 mjeseca ljetovanja). vrlo pouzdan i izuzetno kvalitetan auto, bez ikakvih kvarova.

kad je MM razbio Mazdu  :Crying or Very sad:  kupili smo Peugeot Partner (polovni) - istina da smo spali s konja na magarca po kvaliteti vozila (japanac je ipak japanac), ali smo i s ovim jako zadovoljni. opet mjesta ko u priči po cijelom autu, gepek prostran. za sada bez ikakvih kvarova.

MM me pokušao nagovoriti da možda i ovog promijenimo (u igri su bili Volvo ili Ford Focus karavan), ali ja jednostavno ne mogu odustati od auta s visokim krovom u koji možeš utrpati što god ti srce poželi.

----------


## S2000

> Hvala puno. Dakle, verso plus, mjenjač minus. Koja je to generacija s lošim mjenjačima? Meni se ne sviđa sto mu je mjenjač gore, al preživjela bi taj hendikep ak je ispravan.. A ja i dalje gledam nissane Quaskai-je, mitzubishije, a i sad sam počela gledati i toyotu rav.. Ima itko iskustva? 
> Opcenito, ako se nekome piše, prednosti/nedostaci terenaca u odnosu na monovolumene kaj se tiče prijevoza klinaca.. 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Za RAv sam ti cula da izgleda veliko ali samo izvana, da je jako malo prostra unutra iskoristivo...

----------


## bucka

> Renault (Grand)Scenic - grand je duža verzija običnog Scenica.
> Nama su svi u sjedalicama i bez problema stanu svi troje na stražnji sic.
> Inače - ogroman prtljažnik i općenito vrlo komforan auto (a naš ima neku srednju opremu - ništ' posebno).


identicno

----------


## Lutonjica

mi imamo hondu frv (3 sjedala naprijed, 3 otraga, veliki prtljažnik) i opel zafiru (2 sjedala naprijed, 3 otraga, 2 pomoćna u prtljažniku, veliki prtljažnik)
stanemo svih petoro plus pas unutra
s tim da je honda puno bolja od zafire, kupili je polovnu prije 2 godine, do sad još nijednog kvara nije imala, savršeno radi, a zafira svako malo nešto

----------


## Lutonjica

honda je inače moja, i obožavam ju, velika je i ima puno prostora, a opet nemam osjećaj da vozim neki veliki auto, nije mi nezgrapna

----------


## In love

Mi imamo Zafiro Tourer i taman nam je po velicini. Mi smo uzeli novu, prosli u 2g preko 100milja s njom i nikakvih problema osim redovnih servisa.... Prije nje smo imeli Peugeot 806, ocaj od auta, stalno je bila elektronika u kvaru... 

Suv -ovi su meni super, ali oni imaju manji prtljaznik i nemaju tri odvojena sica otraga, jedino aku uzmes neki ogroman suv ilitiga dzip


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk

----------


## josipal

zafira osim moje poveze i jos koje dijete  :Smile:  u "šaragama"

----------


## unique

Hvala, žene, na dojmovima. 
Sad sam skoro pa odustala od gledanja terenaca. Zadnji nam je za oko zapeo Peugeot 5008. Ići ću ga sad koji dan pogledat i uživo, a ak imate koji dojam na lageru, javite. 
Onak usput, imam feeling da ne bumo tak brzo nabavili auto,  dosađivat ću vam ovdje Non stop  :Smile:  


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## smedja

Mi imamo 5008 vec 2 godine i obozavam ga. 7 sjedala, trosi jako malo (ako se pazljivo vozi), jedino sto kada je svih 7 sjedala u "pogonu" ima minijaturan gepek (doduse moze se staviti nesto i ispod zadnjih sjedala)

----------


## Nightswimming

> Mi imamo 5008 vec 2 godine i obozavam ga. 7 sjedala, trosi jako malo (ako se pazljivo vozi), jedino sto kada je svih 7 sjedala u "pogonu" ima minijaturan gepek (doduse moze se staviti nesto i ispod zadnjih sjedala)


Potpisujem. Ja ga imam tri godine i sad ću ga mijenjati, ali opet namjeravam uzeti 5008. Imam i Zafiru, ali to je čisti očaj od auta - doslovce se preporodim kad sjednem u Peugeot nakon nje.

----------


## KrisZg

Mi imamo daciu logan i prezadovoljni smo.Iza stane troje(dvoje u sjedalici)Razmisljamo o dusteru, dosta je prostran a buduci da spada pod renault itekako siguran.I cijena joj je fakat dobra.

----------


## zika

VW Touran. Troje djece, tri sjedalice, veliki prtljažnik. Mi zadovoljni, sve pet.

----------


## Lili75

Meni je Quashqai zakon!!!

----------


## Ame

Još jedan glas za Renault Scenic (Grand). Dvoje dece, razlika 2 godine. Sva tri mesta pozadi imaju Isofix što je super poslužilo jer se beba u početku vozila u sredini (Maxi Cosi), sin sa jedne strane (Romer), ja sa druge. Sedište od suvozača se može potpuno preklopiti prema napred, pa se dobije dovoljno prostora za prepovijanje bebe (ili da mama pruži noge i odmara u toku puta). Gepek oooogroman, stanu velika kolica plus koferi. Ima i puno prostora za noge. Udoban je. Sad se deca voze pozadi, a mesto u sredini nije baš preveliko (mogao bi da se uglavi još jedan MaxiCosi, ali ne i sedište grupe I, a pri dužem putovanju one kopče za pojas mogu malo da žuljaju čak i mršaviju osobu ako sedi u sredini. Dva veća autosedišta (kod nas Romer i Cybex) mogu da se stave samo na redovna sedišta. Od opreme nam je značajna klima i rolo zaštite od sunca.

----------


## Jainina

Nije fensi, ali VW Transporter ili Multivan je zakon. Ima tri reda sjedala s kojima ima veliki gepek, kad nema treceg reda onda unutra mozes strpat cuda. Imamo ga od kada se Korina rodila i nikada nije bilo velikih razmisljanja o pakiranju, samo sve pobacamo unutra i vozimo. I super mi je sto nju spakiram u sjedalicu iza i ne moram izaci van nego samo prodem naprijed. A dizelas nema visoku potrosnju.

----------


## Zuska

Kakva su vam iskustva sa Renault Scenicom na dulje staze? 
Mi bi prodali moj Clio i kupili veći auto, imamo opciju kupiti 5 godina starog Scenica, ima oko 90.000 km...

----------


## Kanga

Mi smo prije 2 i pol godine kupili 4 godine starog Renault Grand Scenica, imao je isto oko 90ak km. Radi bezprijekorno i prezadovoljni smo njime. Dva dodatna sica u prtljažniku (koja se spuštaju u ravninu podnica) su pun pogodak s obzirom da nas je 5ero u obitelji, a djeca su u fazi da često žele na izlete ili sl. povesti prijatelje. Jedina zamjerka je nekakav šuškajući zvuk koji dolazi iz suvozačevih vrata  :Confused: , nekad bude tiši, nekad glasniji, ali kako god navikli smo se na njega  :Smile:

----------


## ana.m

I mi i dalje vozimo našu xsaru picasso  :Smile: 
Super je, sad smo već na boosteru s naslonom i boosteru bez naslona. 
Prtljažniku nema zamjerke. kad ulazim u neki drugi auto imam osjećaj kao da ulazim u kutijicu.
A ide mu 14 godina.... (naš je 3)

----------


## Argente

> Jedina zamjerka je nekakav šuškajući zvuk koji dolazi iz suvozačevih vrata , nekad bude tiši, nekad glasniji, ali kako god navikli smo se na njega


Jedan moj prijatelj koji je radio u autoindustriji je pričao kako su znali ostaviti praznu kanticu pive u vratima prije montaže tapecirunga - bilo im je valjda fora kako ljudi vraćaju nove aute jer im nešto škrebeće...pa možeš i tu legendu uzeti u obzir  :Smile:

----------


## In love

Trazimo novi drugi auto jer nam je moj polo postao puno premaleni (šmrc). Vozi netko fiat multiplu, meni se jako svidja, nisu ni preskupe...imaju 6 sjedala, ok bunker....

----------


## Zuska

Mi smo na pragu prodaje mog Clia, nadam se za koji dan i uzeli smo u obzir dva Scenica, jedan je dizel, drugi benzinac. Ovaj benzinac ima manje km, ljepši je, vlasnicima malo više vjerujemo, ali....troši 10-11 litara. Toga se jako bojimo. Pa mi se čini da ćemo na kraju ipak na dizelaša. 

Vi sa Scenicima, kakva vam je potrošnja?

----------


## TeddyBearz

Grand Scenic. Potrošnja ok, ali zato kvarovi... Nikad više Renault.  :Rolling Eyes:

----------


## daddycool

> Vi sa Scenicima, kakva vam je potrošnja?


kompjuter kaže 6,4 l/100 km dizela (to je prosječna potrošnja)

----------


## Zuska

Da dizel, ali gledali smo i benzince, to je 10 ili 11/100 km. Pa smo odustali od njih  :Smile: 

Sad smo skontali neku Toyotu pa se dvoumimo između 5 godina starog Scenica ili 7 godina stare Toyote Corolle V., otprilike isto koštaju...

----------


## gita75

tak smo se i mi dvoumili...
prevagnula ja toyota, nakon iskustva s meganom-diesel, malo troši, ali non stop na servisu.
nakon dvije godine još uvijek smo zadovoljni.

----------


## maca papucarica

> Trazimo novi drugi auto jer nam je moj polo postao puno premaleni (šmrc). Vozi netko fiat multiplu, meni se jako svidja, nisu ni preskupe...imaju 6 sjedala, ok bunker....


Nemam iskustva sa Multiplom ali imam jednu zanimljivu angdotu vezanu uz taj auto  :Smile: 

Prije cca 2 god dva mladića prilaze parkingu na kojem ponosno stoji Fiat Multipla. Stariji objašnjava mlađem: "Ako ikad pomisliš da nikad nećeš pronaći ženu za sebe, samo se sjeti da i OVAJ auto nađe svoje kupce:"  :Grin:

----------


## Kanga

Zuska, naš je Grand Senic benzinac. Potrošnja puno ovisi o stilu vožnje. Auto je težak i tu nema pomoći - usporavanja/ubrzavanja i semafori su mu neprijatelj broj 1 tako da u gradskoj vožnji teško može ispod 10 l/100 km. Na otvorenoj cesti, pogotovo ako paziš kako voziš (npr. koristiš prazan hod umjesto kočenja prije okuka i sl.) možeš se dosta ekonomično putovati - cca 5 l/100km pri prosječnoj brzini od 70km/h (uz klimu); no, kod 120 km/h opet si na 10 l/100 km... Nekako smo se pomirili s tim, pazimo kuda i kako vozimo i ok nam je (iako tu i tamo kontempliramo o još jednom malom autu za gradsku vožnju, ali kad sve skupa stavimo na papir, opet nam ne bi bilo isplativije).

Mi smo se isto puno dvoumili između benzinca i dizelaša (svi drugi modeli koje smo gledali, sa 7 mjesta, su nam iz raznih razloga bili 2. izbor). Prevagnulo je to što smo kupovali polovni auto (da smo imali mogućnost kupnje novog auto, vjerojatno bismo drugačije odlučili). Prvo, benzinci su uglavnom imali manje kilometara od dizelaša (osim jednog dizelaša koji nas je baš zainteresirao jer je imao rel. malo km, izgubili smo dosta vremena na njega, a na kraju se ispostavilo da su oglašeni km bili lažni - to svakako provjerite u stanici za tehnički pregled, pogotovo ako kupujete preko oglasa, jer ljudi masovno muljaju i "vraćaju" kilometre!). Drugi razlog je što kad kupuješ polovnjak uvijek moraš uzeti u obzir trošak potencijalnih kvarova i rezervnih dijelovo koji su kod dizelaša generalno skuplji nego kod benzinaca. Ako niste, prije kupnje obavezno odvedite autona pregled kod mehaničara, najbolje u ovlašteni servis ili kod nekog provjerenog stručnjaka (koja kuna više može oštediti puno briga kasnije). Nama su odmah rekli da moramo promijeniti prednju sponu, i to je bilo to što se tiče kvarova, od tada samo redoviti godišnji servisi i potrošni dijelovi (za koji mjesec puni 4. godinu kod nas).

----------


## Kanga

malo sam se "zabrojala" (a admin neda više ispravke): Scenica je kod nas od listopada 2011. - znači, uskoru puni 3., a ne 4. godinu  :Smile:

----------


## Zuska

Kanga, hvala!
Nama će taj auto trebati dosta za gradske i loko vožnje, ali treba nam i za dulja putovanja jer suprugov auto nije najkomfoniji za dulje vožnje.

Našli smo jednog ok Scenic dizelaša, 5 godina starog, s nekih 90.000 km, provjerili u Renaultu, ok su km i servisi. Ali našli smo i tu Toyotu, 7 godina staru, 85.000 km isto dizelaš, razlika u novcima nije neka. Pa se dvoumimo. Jest Scenic ljepsi, noviji i opremljeniji, ali čini nam se da je Toyota ipak pouzdanija.

----------


## Kanga

znači, Toyota je starija od 5 godina? dizelaš, s tako malo km - meni to odmah sumnjivo  (što mogu, opekla sam se pa odmah pušem)  :Grin: . znaš vlasnike (prve, druge)?

----------


## Zuska

Prvi vlasnik je jedan lik s otoka, drugi ju je koristio samo za loko vožnje.

----------


## Kanga

a poznaješ te ljude od ranije? ima servisnu knjižicu, redoviti servisi? jesi pitala razlog prodaje (mene to uvijek zanimalo)?

----------


## gita75

Većina auta je sigurna od kvarova prvih 5 godina.

----------


## Zuska

Ne, ne poznam ih, pričali smo telefonom, rekli su nam razlog prodaje, obrnut od našeg razloga kupnje  :Smile: , kažu da imaju sve, treba ići pogledati auto i sve te papire. 

Ja sam jutros prodala svoj autić čovjeku koji nas je našao preko oglasnika, došao prošli tjedan s dobrim mehaničarom koji je odmah sve skužio na autu (ispoliran je, bio je najmanje 3 godine vožen po Zg, zamijenjena vrata, vidi se da je redovito održavan...). Sve to smo ionako mislili reći, ali bilo je zanimljivo kako je sve snimio prije nego smo zinuli  :Smile:  Uglavnom, taj mehaničar mu je preporučio da ga uzme, prethodno smo pokazali servisnu knjižicu, sve je uredno poštambiljano, postoje računi sa servisa... Dakle, sve ok. I jutros sve obavili u sat vremena. 
Voljela bih nać isto nekog takvog prodavatelja...

----------


## Zuska

> Većina auta je sigurna od kvarova prvih 5 godina.


Znam dosta loših iskustava i s novim autima. Ja sam isto na svom tada novom autu u trećoj godini njegova života imala najveći mogući kvar, dobro da sam imala produženo jamstvo. Ali s obzirom da sad kupujemo stariji auto, poanta nam je upravo u tome koji će nam se auto kvariti manje u svojoj drugoj petoljetki.

----------


## Kanga

> poanta nam je upravo u tome koji će nam se auto kvariti manje u svojoj drugoj petoljetki.


Upravo to. Treba imati malo sreće, ali nešto možeš i napraviti.

Jedna stvar je uzeti u obzir statistike o učestalosti kvarova kod različitih modela. Druga je istestirati konkretni auto jer nisu svi prodavači kao vi da će ti sve reći, naročito ako su se odlučili za prodaju jer im se neda više ulagati u stalne popravke. Na probnoj vožnji možeš sam eliminirati sumnjivce da se niti na zj s njima kod mehaničara, a prije kupovine *obavezan* pregled kod provjerenog stručnjaka.

Evo par osnovnih stvari koje možeš sam:
Prvo, važno je da je auto bio redovito servisiran. Ja sam možda malo štreber, ali servisna knjižica s pečatima iz ovlaštenog servisa mi ostavlja puno bolji dojam (to je ujedno i garancija ispravnosti kilometraže). 
Možeš nasjesti malo na prednji i stražnji dio i vidjeti kako se ponašaju amortizeri.
Pogledati ispod auta u kojem je stanju karoserija, da nema previše korozije.
Podići haubu i pogledati malo motor - nije dobro da ima previše prljavštine (od crnog dima), ali nije dobro niti ako blista jer znači da ga je netko prao, a za to mora da je imao i neki razlog  :Grin: 
Baciti pogled na boju dima iz auspuha u trenutku kad motor počne raditi - ne bi trebao biti previše crn.
Poslušati kako radi motor u praznom hodu i u gasu - zvuk treba biti ravnomjeran, ne smije se "gušiti" i sl. (treba imati malo iskustva za to, MM npr. ima odličan sluh za te zvukove iz motora, meni kao da je slon stao na uho  :Grin: ).
Provjeriti kako se auto ponaša pri kočenju, kako pri skretanju, na ravnoj dionici možeš pustiti volan i vidjeti zanosi li u stranu - ako zanosi malo, stvar vjerojatno nije maligna već samo treba malo poštimati optiku, ali ako zanosi puno, može biti da je preživio neki jači udar ili je indikator da ga prethodni vlasnik nije baš naročito pazio. Baci oko i na sitnice kao što su očuvanost i čistoća unutrašnjosti – zmazani i ofucani sicevi nisu sami za sebe ništa loše, ali su isto tako indikator odnosa prethodnog vlasnika prema autu...
Ako sve to prođe, onda ima smisla voditi ga mehaničaru prije konačne odluke.

Sjetila sam se još i da nam je prijatelj od prijatelja, koji se bavi preprodajom rabljenih automobila, savjetovao da pripazimo i na to da ne kupujemo slučajno ukradeni auto – kaže da je i EU tržište rabljenim autima crno, a HR je crno da crnje ne može biti...

Sretno!! 

Sretno!

----------


## Zuska

Haha, Kanga, baš si se ufurala u temu  :Smile:  Hvala na detaljnim uputama.

----------


## Kanga

> Haha, Kanga, baš si se ufurala u temu


bome jesam  :Embarassed:  , kako sam se tek prepala kad sam vidjela dva svoja posta dok nisam skužila da su to dva ista  :lool:

----------


## miha

Ja ću se pridružiti preporukom za Berlingo jer vidim da ga nitko još nije naveo. Još ako je u XTR varijanti nema premca. 
Prevozi troje djece bez problema (s biciklićima, triciklićima, kolicima i brdo kofera), a prema potrebi dostavlja i frižidere, ormare i sve sl.  :Grin: 

Diesel varijanta troši malo ispod 6L/100km kombinirane vožnje

----------


## disciplina

> Grand Scenic. Potrošnja ok, ali zato kvarovi... Nikad više Renault.


imam scenica,, i troje djece! potpisujem! nikad više renault! 
znači brate... strašno koliko se kvari  :Rolling Eyes:

----------


## casa

Dakle, isto piatnje ali par godina kasnije...
4 djece, koji auto?
Trenutno imamo renault kangoo koji je kupljen rabljen i kako Bog čuva budale, nikad kvara, ništa... auto star 12 godina, pregledan, milina jedna. Ali premalen nam je i treba nam veći ...iako sam tvrdila da tako i tako nikad ne idemo svi negdje... Nakon godine dana moram priznat da idemo i to često i da nam treba drugi auto. Para nemamo puno, ma i da imamo ne bismo  ulagali u neki lijepi auto. Tražimo auto sa 6 odnosno 7 sjedala, dovoljno visok da može po makadamu u drva, i da nije lako kvarljiv. Sjedala ona zadnja ne moraju biti udobna i prostrana, može bit ružan jaaaako i ne trebaju nam nikakvi dodatni sadržaji... do 10000 eura... Da čujem što mislite...

----------


## bucka

> imam scenica,, i troje djece! potpisujem! nikad više renault! 
> znači brate... strašno koliko se kvari


mi isto 3 djece i grand scenic
vrlo malo kvarova

----------


## marta

> Dakle, isto piatnje ali par godina kasnije...
> 4 djece, koji auto?
> Trenutno imamo renault kangoo koji je kupljen rabljen i kako Bog čuva budale, nikad kvara, ništa... auto star 12 godina, pregledan, milina jedna. Ali premalen nam je i treba nam veći ...iako sam tvrdila da tako i tako nikad ne idemo svi negdje... Nakon godine dana moram priznat da idemo i to često i da nam treba drugi auto. Para nemamo puno, ma i da imamo ne bismo  ulagali u neki lijepi auto. Tražimo auto sa 6 odnosno 7 sjedala, dovoljno visok da može po makadamu u drva, i da nije lako kvarljiv. Sjedala ona zadnja ne moraju biti udobna i prostrana, može bit ružan jaaaako i ne trebaju nam nikakvi dodatni sadržaji... do 10000 eura... Da čujem što mislite...


Jako me zanima što ćete na kraju kupiti. Mi smo u nekom trenutku bili odustali u potpunosti od 6/7 siceva. Al ima tome dosta godina, pa nemam pojma šta se u međuvremenu pojavilo na tržištu.

----------


## Cathy

> Jako me zanima što ćete na kraju kupiti. Mi smo u nekom trenutku bili odustali u potpunosti od 6/7 siceva. Al ima tome dosta godina, pa nemam pojma šta se u međuvremenu pojavilo na tržištu.


Mi isto razmišljamo, ali meni 6,7 sic djeluju ultra nesigurno. :Sad: 
Ono, prvi si na udaru kod udarca odozada.

----------


## Munkica

Nemamo troje djece, ali imamo Grand Scenic 3 godine (prije toga Clio 10 godina). Osim redovnog servisa uvijek kod ovlaštenog servisera, nikada nisu bili na servisu zbog kvara.

----------


## Ginger

Sharan sa 7 sjedala
Odlican!
Al bojim se da nije u tom cjenovnom razredu

----------


## Peterlin

Ovo je sad iskočilo na našoj burzi: http://forum.roda.hr/threads/91693-P...o-sa-7-sjedala

----------


## buba klara

> Dakle, isto piatnje ali par godina kasnije...
> 4 djece, koji auto?
> Trenutno imamo renault kangoo koji je kupljen rabljen i kako Bog čuva budale, nikad kvara, ništa... auto star 12 godina, pregledan, milina jedna. Ali premalen nam je i treba nam veći ...iako sam tvrdila da tako i tako nikad ne idemo svi negdje... Nakon godine dana moram priznat da idemo i to često i da nam treba drugi auto. Para nemamo puno, ma i da imamo ne bismo  ulagali u neki lijepi auto. Tražimo auto sa 6 odnosno 7 sjedala, dovoljno visok da može po makadamu u drva, i da nije lako kvarljiv. Sjedala ona zadnja ne moraju biti udobna i prostrana, može bit ružan jaaaako i ne trebaju nam nikakvi dodatni sadržaji... do 10000 eura... Da čujem što mislite...


Mi imamo Opel Zafiru (ima mogućnost 7 sjedala), nama je ok...
Kupili smo ga rabljenog (par godina star) i za sad se drži sasvim pristojno, iako dosta vozimo... 
Nažalost, nisam od neke koristi, ne znam ništa o njegovim tehničkim specifikacijama...

----------


## cvijeta73

> ili 7 godina stare Toyote Corolle V., otprilike isto koštaju...


Toyota je zakon, naša od 2006 godine, niti jednom kod mehaničara, osim redovni servis (a i to smo znali preskočiti). Sad kad je ureknem  :Rolling Eyes:  dizel je, troši jako malo, a auto perfektan, sedam sjedala...ja ju obožavam! :D

----------


## casa

I meni ti straznji djeluju nesigurno...ali ja moram s djecom autom u ducan, po cipele,posve.Ove smo godine za kupit im tenisice najstarijeg stavili na bus za split pa tamo cekali pa s dvoje nevezane djece isli u cco...Ili kad idemo u zg..isto.

----------


## Ginger

meni u nasem autu ne djeluju ni najmanje nesigurno
sjedala su prava, udobna
jest da su blize straznjoj strani auta, ali nista vise nego u nekom malom auticu sa 5 sjedala
zapravo, djeluju mi puno sigurnije nego zadnja tri kod hrpe drugih autica

----------


## llella

Mi imamo Caddy sa 7 sjedala i dugim gepekom, auto je mrak, najviše njega vozimo jer nam u gepek stanu i rasklopljena kolica
Imamo i Toyotu, ali nema gepek, taj nam je više za po gradu, ili kad idem bez djece, ali razmišljamo možda ga prodati i kupiti Sharan

----------


## Riječanka

Opel Zafira, 7 sjedala, stara 9 godina, ako koga zanima, uskoro je prodajem (za dva do tri tjedna stiže mi novi auto). Pouzdana je, mažena u smislu održavanja, u posljednje dvije godine zamijenjeni neki važni dijelovi (koliko ja shvaćam jer su bili skupi - dotle seže moje poznavanje automobila).

----------


## annie84

Alhambra s kliznim vratima?

----------


## filip989

Pozdrav!
Zanima me je li netko uspio postaviti 3 sjedalice u Mondeo karavan i koje?

Čekamo blizance i imamo kćer koja bude 4 godine kad se rode. 

Trenutno nam je veći auto C4 koji ćemo mijenjati. 

Imam opciju za zamjenu auta za Mondeo Mk4 karavan, 2012. To bi mi bilo odlično jer mrzim prodavati i kupovati aute preko oglasa.
Ali gledao sam danas kod susjeda i naša trenutna sjedalica (Recaro Young Sport Hero 2 mislim da je puni naziv) zauzima jako puno mjesta kad je u sredini. Bočna zaštita gore zauzima i do trećine lijevog i desnog sjedala. Doduše, njegov je mk3 limuzina, ali opet...
Ali vidim i po stranim forumima da u mondea može stati. 

Druga opcija nam je scenic, jer ih ima ko pljeve i ništa ne koštaju. 

Za c4 možemo dobiti 4x tisuća kuna i ne bi davao punp iznad za drugi. Do 10.000 makismalno. Kupili smo ga prije manje od tri godine i planirali imati još 5-6 godina. Tako da sad gledam ne potrošiti puno dodatno tako da možemo uzeti novi auto u istom periodu. Supruga bude ionako 3 godine doma i nećemo raditi ne znam koju kilometražu. 

Znači prvo me zanima smještaj u mondeo, ali može i preporuka za neki auto do 60ak tisuća koji smo možda previdjeli. 

Zafira, picasso mi se baš ne sviđaju stare linije, s-max u toj cijeni ima mršav odabir i to sve auti oko 11-12 godina starosti. Vw ne volim. Peugeot iskreno nisam nešto gledao.

Honda FR-V mi je ok, al komplet ponuda od preprodavača, Verso ne bi. 

Loddgy i Logan MCV sam gledao, ne znam jel bi u Dustera mogle stati 3?

To je to što sam gledao pa eto. Prijedlozi za sjedalice isto i više nego dobro došli. I starijoj kćeri možemo uzeti novu, be moramo nužno koristiti ovaj recaro. Ali danas sam bio i u baby centru i maltene je zaključak prodavačice bio "ima jedna, treba isofix, kupite auto". Mislim, bila je ljubazna, ali sramota kolko je prvenstveno proizvođače malo briga za obitelji s troje djece, pogotovo ako su 2 blizanci. Da niti jedan nema program nekakvih modularnih sjedalica, da se tako izrazim, koje su dizajnirane da pašu jedna u drugu po stranicama kod montaže, to je meni nevjerojatno.

Gledao sam i Multimac, skoro sam ga naručio, ali nisam siguran kako bi kod nas osiguranja gledala na tu štetu (a konfiguracija koja nama treba bi bila 20000 kn).

----------


## Cathy

Ako će kćer biti četiri kada se rode, imati će pet kada prerastu jaja. Nakon jaja, preporuka je što duže kontra smijer, a za to booster ne smeta. Jedino bi onda booster trebao u sredinu. I možda neki uži booster.
Roda ima super grupu na fb-u, pa tamo pitajte. Jedino se ne smiju stavljati slike gdje se vidi prodavač (dućan), samo proizvođač.
https://www.facebook.com/groups/savj...tosjedalicama/

----------


## Jadranka

Mi imamo scenica i sad bi trebali tretju sjedalicu stavit unutra. Djeca ce bit stara 7.5, skoro 3, i bebica. Ono sto ce nam stat unutra su dvije sjedalice koje vec imamo (0-18 kg, s postoljem, koja se okrece; 18-36 kg s bocnom zastitom) plus jedan booster (s isofixom - dakle siri). Ono sto bi mi htjeli, a ne stane je jos jedna sjedalica od 18-36 sa bocnom zastitom. Zapravo cak nekako i stane, al onda se ova sjedalica za bebu ne moze okrecat - a to okretanje mi je vrhunska stvar. Sve sjedalice s isofixom - definitivno.

----------


## Jadranka

Inace smo zadovoljni Scenicom, al nam je malo zao sto nismo uzeli Grand Scenic prije 2 godine. Bio je oko 10 000 kuna skuplji (polovno smo kupovali), a sad bi nam dobro dosao taj dodatni red sjedala, tj. malo vise prostora u portapaku. Tako da razmislite i o malo duljoj opciji.

----------


## martinaP

Mi imamo Peugeot 5008, ali sa 5 sjedala. Postoji varijanta sa 7 sjedala. Drugi red su 3 odvojena sica sa 3 isofixa. Jako, jako prostran.

----------

